# Bichon Frise Puppy v. Deadly Pitbull :)



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

My new puppy with my best friends pit!


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)




----------



## stace1319 (Jan 3, 2009)

they are so cute together!


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Awww, how precious is that puppy! And that pittie! I just love pittie-smiles. I love the one where their noses are to eachothers.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

that first black and white picture is like the true pittie!

and a bichon puppy, i miss when mine were that little!


----------



## zeusNzoe (May 23, 2009)

very cute....
oh, he's a deadly pitbull alright.. about as deadly as my 2 sooks....lol


----------



## Leroy&Lucy'sMom (Mar 2, 2009)

lol, they are adorable together -- somebody better keep that puppy on a short leash, looks dangerously cute! The Pitt is very cute as well.


----------



## DIRTY PAW (Jun 8, 2009)

sooooo cute!!!!!


----------



## andreangil (Apr 4, 2009)

Thanks! They did very well together, Jaeger (bichon) was all over Bailey (pit) and biting her ears! Don't let the cute white furball fool you, he's tough. Bailey just smiled and kept her tail wagging the whole time, she's a sweet girl!


----------

